# No more EEC starting August 1st for Citizens/Foreigners qualifying "Wife/kids here" on the 9a Visa



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Paragraph taken out of the GMA article this evening 23 July 2021:

*"He also announced that the government task force has allowed foreign spouses, parent/s, and/or children of Filipino citizens with valid 9(a) visas to enter the Philippines without the need for an entry exemption document beginning August 1. "*

Link to full article: Metro Manila, 4 provinces placed under GCQ with heightened restrictions This announcement was from the Presidents Spokesperson Harry Roque, so sometime this week it should be listed on the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website under Advisory PBI website


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's the Official document from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration.



No more ECC 9a Visa


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another update from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration August 01, 2021.


----------

